# Seeeking Players in NJ.



## blackshirt5 (Feb 25, 2003)

OK, the rundown is as follows:
We've lost our monk player to the National Guard for quite a while.  So, we're looking for more players!

Right now, we've got a group of 3(with an NPC Wizard) in a homebrew world.  I'm hoping to get a few more(anywhere between 1 and 3 people).

Age isn't an issue, but play style is.  If your idea of fun is " ALL KEwl P0werz" and "Screw the story, lemme kill something!", then sorry, but you're not gonna like my game.

If you like a good mix of battle and RP, a cool setting(who's development you will have a hand in, as part of the first group of adventurers to be detailed in it), and a really epic(in scope) story, contact me.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Feb 25, 2003)

Where is Iselin?

When do you play?

How long are your sessions?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Feb 26, 2003)

Iselin is right at Exit 131 on the parkway.

We game for about 5 hours, we wanna try to be able to extend that at some point though.

We game Monday nights, starting at 5 o'clock.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Feb 27, 2003)

I'll send you an e-mail when I move to Joisey.

Is that anywhere near Parsippany?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Feb 27, 2003)

Um, not sure, I gotta check a mapping program.

Shouldn't be too far though.  Everything in Jersey seems to be somewhat close together(connected as they are by many many roads).

When are you moving to Parsippany?


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 27, 2003)

probably 40minutes minutes a way.

I think parsipanny is off of 280.

Sorry, I have been spying on this thread.

TrentonJoe, all Jersey, all the time.

And nobody from NewJersey says "Joisey".  That is strickly for city dwellers.


----------



## wsclark (Feb 27, 2003)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> *I'll send you an e-mail when I move to Joisey.
> 
> Is that anywhere near Parsippany? *




trentonjoe is right, about 40-45 minutes southest of Parsippany. I, on the other hand, am about 20-25 minutes west of Parsippany, directly out route 80 and am always open to new players. In fact, one of my current weekly players is from Parsippany. If you are interested, drop me a line.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Feb 27, 2003)

HEY!  no poaching me clark.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Feb 27, 2003)

The earliest I'd ever join one of these games is in about a year and a half.  At that time, I'll probably be moving to Joisey (I only say it to get under my fiancee's skin), and I'll be living in Parsippany.  Our house will be right off of Rt 80.

I'm just building an early rapport with anybody from Joisey who might be into gaming.  

Then again, I plan on having a kid, and I don't kow if I'll have time for gaming for quite a while after that happens.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Feb 27, 2003)

alright man, that's cool.


----------



## wsclark (Feb 28, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *HEY!  no poaching me clark. *




Hey now, I'll paoch whoever I can get.  Besides, if I've got to fight you over him, I work real close to Iselin, just down the road in Woodbridge!! Want to meet after work and dice for him?


----------



## wsclark (Feb 28, 2003)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> *The earliest I'd ever join one of these games is in about a year and a half.  At that time, I'll probably be moving to Joisey (I only say it to get under my fiancee's skin), and I'll be living in Parsippany.  Our house will be right off of Rt 80.*




Sounds good to me, but you might as well join a group now. This way it will be firmly entrenched in your daily routine. As you can tell, I'm in the process of "negotiations" with blackshirt5 at the moment. 



			
				krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> *I'm just building an early rapport with anybody from Joisey who might be into gaming.
> 
> Then again, I plan on having a kid, and I don't kow if I'll have time for gaming for quite a while after that happens. *




Hey, that's great. and having a kid does disrupt your life schedule, forever it seems. I should know, I've got two of them, 9 and 7 years old. Belive me, life was simplier when they were younger, now their social calendar far surpasses mine and my wife's 

But I wouldn't trade them for anything in the world. We just worked our gaming shcedule around them (that is, until they are a little bit older and then we will have two new gamers).


----------



## blackshirt5 (Feb 28, 2003)

wsclark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey now, I'll paoch whoever I can get.  Besides, if I've got to fight you over him, I work real close to Iselin, just down the road in Woodbridge!! Want to meet after work and dice for him? *




No, I'd rather have Hadokens at 10 paces(although I'll fire after 5).  Look at my sig and don't forget who you're dealing with bub.


----------



## RigaMortus (Mar 13, 2003)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *probably 40minutes minutes a way.
> 
> I think parsipanny is off of 280.
> 
> ...




Hey trentonjoe, do you in Trenton, NJ by chance  ?

There was a store in Trenton (the burg) called "Trenton Joe's" when I was little.  I don't know if it' still around or not.  Any relation?


----------



## trentonjoe (Mar 15, 2003)

I used to live right outside of it in Hamilton.  I now live about 12 miles south of the big T in Burlington county.

Trenton Joe's is still there.  He sells tshirts and socks I think.

Much like Bubba and Forrest, we are of no relation.


----------

